# Shrimpie Pics!



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Here is just a thread of some shrimp pics when I get some time to finally taking pics that is =)









Chocolate









Snowball









Pumpkin Rili









Green Rili









Fire Red









Red Rili









Blue Velvet









Blue Angel


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Golden Bee









High grade crystals









High grade crystals









Crystal Shrimp









White leg crystal









Just a low grade or something else....


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Blue Bolt









TB group









Hino Shadow KK









Low quality Shadow Panda









Just a KK? Or......


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

mmmmm =) OEBT









 OEBT or BTOE lol no just a very very dark OEBT 









nom nom nom OEBT!









me too!!! OEBT


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Tiger Bees of different filial


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

*Specialty Shrimps =)*


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Stunning pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow! Amazing as always!


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Beautiful pictures frank! Lots of nice species and selection for sure.


----------

